# Fish Oil supplements



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just curious, how many of you supplement your dog's diets with fish oil? Have you noticed it made a difference in their coats?
Our rescue dog came to us with a fairly dry, wirey coat, with some dandruff at the back end. I feed her a combo of Wellness and Kirkland premium lamb and rice, and her coat has vastly improved.
I'd be interested in hearing your take on fish oil, and is one brand better than another? I was looking at the Alaska Naturals Salmon oil.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I give my mpoo salmon oil. (Presently the Grizzly Salmon Oil brand, I've used other too.) I recently started using coconut oil as well. The virtues of both oils are widely espoused. I began supplementing with salmon years back because of the dry winter air in the northeast and indoor heating, everyone's skin needs help coping with that! I'd seen some flaking on my guy's coat and after a little time on the salmon oil, that was resolved. But the benefits go well beyond the skin. I firmly believe these oils aid the immune system, too.

The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article
The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! And Chagall (perfect name for a poodle) is so beautiful!


----------



## cvonm (Mar 12, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I give my mpoo salmon oil. (Presently the Grizzly Salmon Oil brand, I've used other too.) I recently started using coconut oil as well. The virtues of both oils are widely espoused. I began supplementing with salmon years back because of the dry winter air in the northeast and indoor heating, everyone's skin needs help coping with that! I'd seen some flaking on my guy's coat and after a little time on the salmon oil, that was resolved. But the benefits go well beyond the skin. I firmly believe these oils aid the immune system, too.
> 
> The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article
> The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine


@Chagalls mom - How do you feed the fish oil and/or coconut oil? Do you break a whole capsule over kibble or what? How much coconut oil? A teaspoon? Tablespoon? My DH and I use these products but I have no idea how to or how much to give to our 17 wk old mini poo.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My two get sardines, or other oily fish when it is on offer (they particularly love poached herrings!). Good information on getting the right balance of oils here: DogAware.com Articles: Oil Supplements


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

is it acceptable to give sardines packed in water with bones and canned pink salmon with bones. If so, how much and how often. If giving this with a good quality kibble like Blue buffalo or Wellness, would an oil supplement be needed?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cvonm said:


> @Chagalls mom - How do you feed the fish oil and/or coconut oil? Do you break a whole capsule over kibble or what? How much coconut oil? A teaspoon? Tablespoon? My DH and I use these products but I have no idea how to or how much to give to our 17 wk old mini poo.


Just now saw your question! I have an almost a 22 lb. over sized mini. He gets 1 tsp+ of coconut oil at breakfast. I just mix it in with his kibble and non-fat Greek yogurt. He loves the stuff! (It adds calories, so I'm a little stingy with it.) 

Doses I have seen recommended:
COCONUT OIL | Fidonutrition
1 tsp per 10 lbs
start at 1/4 amount and build up over time
Can divide dose between breakfast and dinner

I top his dinner meal, which is either pre-packaged raw or home-cooked chicken, salmon, beef or lamb and steamed veggies, with a squirt of salmon oil. I use a liquid salmon oil, dispensed by a pump, and follow the manufacturer's recommended dosage. (For Chagall, that's one pump.)

His weight has remained stable, his "output" solidly good, his hair and skin are great and he gobbles up his meals. I'd advise to you check with a higher authority than me (your vet or mpoo's breeder) on how much to give your pup.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I give my girls fish oil, coconut oil and probiotics. I just make coconut oil balls with the pills inside. They think they are treats.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I give my German Shepherd fish oil (whatever brand I can get on sale). I haven't noticed a change in her coat, but it was really good to start.

I give it because it benefits practically every system.


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a quick update: Started feeding Heidi Coconut Oil about a month ago, and it's hard to say whether it's the coconut oil or just better nutrition all around, but I'm not seeing the dry flakey patches or dandruff as much any more! Plus, she loves the stuff. We buy the Trader Joe's Organic Virgin Coconut Oil.
We've tried sautéing veggies in it as well...delicious!


----------

